# How do you transport your BIG snow buckets



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I know some of you are using BIG snow pushers and buckets in around the 10' range.

How are you transporting them to the site? I think 110" is the max width before you are a wide load up here, maybe it's even a bit less? Anyhow, I am picking up a new unit a Cat 297c MTL, It could push with a 10-12' pusher no problem (in our snow conditions)....so how are you all getting them on site? I can't drive from home with the unit either, nor park it on site.

Cheers


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i either use my skid loader trailer but it requires multple trips or i set it in the back of my 1 ton stake bed which is 9 feet long...a little hangs out (10 foot pusher/plows)


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I drive down the road with a 14 footer. cars just have to move over!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I put it on the trailer, strap it down and go. Then come back for the skid.


----------



## Loaderpusher (Nov 20, 2008)

we just throw them on our 35 foot semi trailer


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

ford550;763050 said:


> I put it on the trailer, strap it down and go. Then come back for the skid.


Assuming it's a huge bucket, how do you get it off? Dumb question I am sure, but I need to ask it.

Cheers.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MagnumB;763419 said:


> Assuming it's a huge bucket, how do you get it off? Dumb question I am sure, but I need to ask it.
> 
> Cheers.


Not a dumb question at all


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

my brooks bros trailer has a factory pallet fork mount on the side of trailer, so i either use the forks to help get it off or just use the skid with nothing attached and use it to lift it off depend on what piece i have hauled


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

In Ontario we run 14's down the road all the time and 16's sometimes. A 10 ft is a joke, i can't imagine anyone bothering you because most of our equipment is more then 10 ft wide with no blade or bucket on it.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm with Dave, I run them right down the road. No problems. If there ever is a problem, I will pay the fine.

J.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;763542 said:


> In Ontario we run 14's down the road all the time and 16's sometimes. A 10 ft is a joke, i can't imagine anyone bothering you because most of our equipment is more then 10 ft wide with no blade or bucket on it.


Just a word of warning... there crakin down BIG time.... one of my buddy told me all his subs have gotten pulled over and charged with overwidth.... stupid thing is you can get a permit for free as long as its Ag.....


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Assuming it's a huge bucket, how do you get it off? Dumb question I am sure, but I need to ask it.


I have 10' avelanches. I have a forklift and usually another skid steer at the shop. Not a dumb question.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

cretebaby;763460 said:


> Not a dumb question at all


Why would you comment and not give him an answer? That's annoying. At least tell him what you would do. I would haul it on a separate trailer or in the back of a truck, or I know you said you couldn't park on site but if possible just leave the pusher on site. Good luck


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I leave my pushers(10ft n 8ft) and SS on sight all winter, but if I needed to move one I would put it in the 1ton w/ 10ft drop side dump bed and can still pull the skid 2..........dont take this the wrong way, cause I'm just curious, but if you have an account that justifies a SS w/10ft pusher why cant you leave it on site?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have a couple condo's i do that could use a skid and pusher but they would never allow it to stay onsite all winter ( you guys who work for condo assoc can probably relate)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;763874 said:


> Why would you comment and not give him an answer?


Did you read the previous post to that?

Mag asked a question

Seeing how some assumed he has a second trailer or machine to load with i was wondering the same thing

I would look for a neighbors property to park & plug it in trade for pushing there piles back or some cash rent

Or weld a quick attach plate on it so it could be hooked up to the loader in a upright position and hauled at the same time

Kinda like this


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Glad to get all the suggestions...and to hear it's not a stupid question.

Thanks to all.

I will have a 16 to 20' trailer. Buying it this week, but I am trying to figure out how to transport the pusher, might just be I have to go with a smaller pusher mounted transversally on the trailer, the unit is a Cat 297C MTL. So it's too big to fit it beside the machine on the trailer. 

The unit will be traveling significant distances between jobs in the winter. so no way to do 2 trips.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

reading your post the first time ...i am only suggesting this as a last resort to try , if you have a 20ft trailer i might try to back the skid loader on and using a chain try and pull the pusher up (lenghtwise) behind it as you back it on. then lift your boom and get the pusher snug to the front of machine and lower boom back down on top of pusher, put a red flag on the back of pusher which is probably hanging off the trailer. but when i re-read your post it sounds like you need the machine at more than 1 property during a snow storm so in that case you might opt for a bit smaller pusher...anyway good luck whatever you do!!


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

How about buying an expanding box or a folding blade?
Should be narrow enough to trailer safely.

J.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We use 2 trucks and trailers one with the skid loader, and the other with the boxes. Drop them on sight and leave all season, we will be picking them all up too soon. SUCKS!


----------

